# Fiddleback Bit Me - Let's Watch What Happens . . .



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

While I was replying to Ray's post in this thread I started to feel something on my arm like a mild skeeter bite but not a sting, just like a warm drop of water. But I figured that's all it was just a skeeter so I finished typing my short reply. Once done I looked to see what was feasting on me and to my chagrin it was a fiddleback aka recluse.

Before you northerners get all freaked out, we live them down here on a daily basis. I am 99.99% sure I have been bitten by them numerous times, but this is the first time I ever felt it, and certainly the first time I saw one dug deep into my somewhat thick arm hair and taking a bit. I smashed him ceremoniously and balled him up in that paper towel after I took the pic. Sorry for the grainy pic.






When I took the pic, I didn't see that little dot in the middle of my marker circle. There shouldn't be a bite mark at all so early so maybe it is just a freckle and coincidence where it happened I can't actually tell yet. I only noticed it once I saw the pic. I had just made my best guess based on the "warm feeling" I have from the bite. It's not a sting or pain at all just sort of a 'warmness'. Hard to explain. Let's see what this turns into. If my theory is correct that I have been bitten numerous times, nothing much should happen. Some people rot from these bites and need massive antibiotics. I will keep y'all updated as things progress (or hopefully not progress).

In the meantime - Ray - stop making me get bit by spiders.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2014)

Wonder if it will mess your thinking up and you will sell lfrb's of awesome fbe for $5. Just wishful thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Wonder if it will mess your thinking



My thinking is already messed up - maybe it will turn me into a real life spiderman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll be thinking about you amd hope nothing comes of this... and that if something does, it will heal quickly with no long-term ramifications.














If the worst should happen, though, I call dibs on your wood and the enchanted forest.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2014)

Had a guy in basic training in Georgia ( no I'm not from Georgia. Mississippi. ) lol who got bit and had a bad rot. My brother got bit and just a little red mark. No rot. I'm betting once he bit you and tasted that Texas blood he jumped off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 18, 2014)

I hope it turns out well for you, Kevin.
There was a 10 year old boy up here that just died from one, and they don't even live up here. figure that one out.
Turns out the kids mother let it go until his leg was swelled way up and there was a hole big enough to put your finger in.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Good greif man. Well hopefully this doesnt get any worse. I knew a guy at work who got bit by one and had to amputate his hand....

What's your follow up routine for it?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

justallan said:


> I hope it turns out well for you, Kevin.
> There was a 10 year old boy up here that just died from one, and they don't even live up here. figure that one out.
> Turns out the kids mother let it go until his leg was swelled way up and there was a hole big enough to put your finger in.



Man that sucks. It can be serious stuff for sure but that was an overt case of parental negligence. I was actually making fun of myself knowing this won't turn into anything serious because I know I have been bitten before. But I thought it was kind of humorous the way this one happened right before my very eyes.

Your post reminds us all that while we can have fun with it, it can also be a serious thing if left untreated.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Good greif man. Well hopefully this doesnt get any worse. I knew a guy at work who got bit by one and had to amputate his hand....
> 
> What's your follow up routine for it?



Lol I shouldn't have posted this. I thought y'all would get it that it was a _"hold my beer and watch this"_ thread. I have been bitten before and apparently I am not one that the venom effects very much. I honestly don't expect a bad reaction. But if I have one at least I took the _"before" _picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Somehow this seems appropo...
http://m.lolsnaps.com/index.html?id=31066

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

That's funny, but I skeptical you can kill a shark by jumping on it's head lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's funny, but I skeptical you can kill a shark by jumping on it's head lol.


I'll hold your beer and watch while you try!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

BTW I don't even have any redness where he bit me. If I was going to have a reaction I'd already have a swollen redness then a black center by tomorrow. Sorry Brink I will still be here trying to get rid of you . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin, I got bit by one of those little bastards years ago when I was living in the states. It was on the calf of my left leg. Did not think it was a big deal, let it go, and went off on a hunting trip to Wyoming. By the time I got there and got situated it started getting a little red an sore. 24 hours later had to be taken to the hospital in Laramie. One day later big rotten flesh area, and massive antibiotic IV. Took a hell of a long time to heal up. To this day I got about a 2" diameter area on my leg that is snow white, and I have no nerve feeling there at all. 

Any way, yours is probably no big deal !

Take care.........


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Any way, yours is probably no big deal !



It's really not Neil. I have been monitoring it. I've bitten by these 8-legged turds too many times to wonder. I just never actually seen one bite me before this. I'm sorry you had such a reaction. I guess their particular venom is canceled by my particular DNA.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 20, 2014)

Apparently sweet fbe is an anti venom.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 20, 2014)

I found this right now and thought of you kevin hahah sorry.. a little squeamish not for the tree huggers out there but I am sure we don't have any on this site


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not even sure it bit me now. I usually have at least some red swelling. What convinced me that it did bite me was that I felt it before I saw it, so I was thinking I could rule out any mental bias that I had been bit. I've had them on me numerous times and not been bitten, but this time I felt something then looked down and saw him dug into my arm hair. But I have not had even the slightest reaction. Weird. 

Poor lizard.


----------



## brown down (Oct 20, 2014)

maybe you have built up anti venom and could sell it. could be worth some gold like the people selling their blood that have survived and fought off the ebola virus lol not that its a laughing matter but they are doing it.. you could have both an enchanted forest and anti venom


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm not even sure it bit me now. I usually have at least some red swelling. What convinced me that it did bite me was that I felt it before I saw it, so I was thinking I could rule out any mental bias that I had been bit. I've had them on me numerous times and not been bitten, but this time I felt something then looked down and saw him dug into my arm hair. But I have not had even the slightest reaction. Weird.
> 
> Poor lizard.




Maybe it just urinated on you... The warm feeling was probably spider tinkle.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## brown down (Oct 20, 2014)

I've heard you should urinate on spider bites to cure them  maybe thats athletes foot tho I am not sure


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2014)

Spider tinkle. That sounds so cute.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 20, 2014)

And I'm just following this to wait and see if your arm falls off. Seriously though, glad it looks like no ill effects.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2014)

brown down said:


> maybe you have built up anti venom and could sell it. could be worth some gold like the people selling their blood that have survived and fought off the ebola virus lol not that its a laughing matter but they are doing it.. you could have both an enchanted forest and anti venom



I don't know of anyone who wants to be turned into a leprchaun.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 20, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't know of anyone who wants to be turned into a leprchaun.....


If there's a enchanted forest at the end of the rainbow I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

I notice you're still posting around here, so everything must be ok?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I notice you're still posting around here, so everything must be ok?



My arm fell off once but I had some super glue gel handy. Been fine ever since.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2014)

NO pics- No Pod-sorry wrong thread


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

I couldn't take any pics when I was one-armed but now that it's glued back on I look normal again. Well, 'normal' in a manner of speaking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2014)

You know...I bet @Brink could have taken a pic one handed....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> You know...I bet @Brink could have taken a pic one handed....


Wel, he has the advantage of being able to hold the camera with his tail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2014)

No stupid tail.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2014)

Brink said:


> No stupid tail.
> View attachment 64623



Better tuck that lip in there apeman you gonna get it caught on a trip wire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

